# Beginning Taxidermy...



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm seriously considering learning taxidermy, and without having to pay $300 for a month long class, which is not feasible for me, as a working mom. Was needing any advice, suggestions, any books or DVDs that are the best to get the most information from, and so on. I'd like to start doing my own mounts, then in time do them for others too. Thanks!


----------



## Waterfowlartist (Jun 20, 2011)

I was taught taxidermy about 20 years ago, and still do it full time today (I specialize in birds). Let me tell you, I bought books, videos trying to learn taxidermy without very much success I might add. I finally got the nerve to sit down and talk to the taxidermist who mounted all of my deerheads ! First I talked to him about school, very expensive and away from my family for 6 months, and school just barely gets your feet wet (not good, I still needed to work and support my kids )! He then offered to teach me if I would help him get caught up in his work (at that time he was 2 years behind), which I agreed to ! I worked with him every spare minute I had for the next 18 months, then practiced on my own for a while. I learned what worked for me, and what didnt ! I kinda fell into this deal, but there is nothing like having 25 years of experience standing right next to you when you have a question or a problem ! This worked for me, maybe its worth a shot for you, if you can find someone who is behind in his work and could use some help.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

I suggest checking out Taxidermy.net....they have pages and pages on the forum of usefull info and also areas where you can check out suppliers websites and state taxidermy groups. My choice of dvds would be from Wasco (on the site). I learned taxidermy back in the mid 90's while married and child on the way. Good Luck with your interest in taxidermy and never give up hope, there are a lot of great people willing to offer up info on that site, just like here on AT.


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

I agree that the best training you will get is with an experienced artist. Maybe figure out what you would like to start with and train with individual guys on birds, fish, mammals, etc. DVDs and books are a start, but no where the learning experience you will get with one on one training. I teach alot of wt courses from finishing courses to full wt courses. Most of my students have taken some kind of schooling prior to learning with me. They have all said the hands on is a far better experience. From what I have gathered from them, the schools tend to run through things pretty quick as they have a schedual to keep. That and all the others there make for a course that is not so personal. Taxi net is a great place to find good reading and doing your homework first is a must. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys!  I am going to talk to our taxidermist and also check out the Wasco site, and taxi net. Thank you very much!


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Like archery, taxidermy takes a lot of practice. Start skinning everything you can get you hands on...even if you are not going to mount it. Don't wait until you get a trophy.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

LL710 said:


> Like archery, taxidermy takes a lot of practice. Start skinning everything you can get you hands on...even if you are not going to mount it. Don't wait until you get a trophy.


 That's what I told my husband, we needed to go like coyote hunting and squirrel hunting and everything, I just want to practice. I even played with the idea of practice mounting a doe, I'd hate to mess up any buck.


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

Get all the deer heads you can this fall for practice .. Does, fawns, bucks anything. Practice skinning, turning the ears, and splitting the lips, etc. Check at the local meat processing plant during deer season.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

LL710 said:


> Get all the deer heads you can this fall for practice .. Does, fawns, bucks anything. Practice skinning, turning the ears, and splitting the lips, etc. Check at the local meat processing plant during deer season.


Great advice. Thank you!!!


----------



## HEAVYWEIGHT (Sep 18, 2011)

we started with the wasco videos. took our time and now we are full fledged. Main thing is patience. Pm me if you have any questions


----------

